# Steve DeCaprio goes on CNN to explain adverse possession



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 7, 2013)

Steve is a crucial person in the bay area with aiding squats with legal guidance, and now he's also on CNN!
http://blogsquats.blogspot.com/2013/05/lisa-bloom-and-i-convince-ashleigh.html

*Lisa Bloom and I convince Ashleigh Banfield that squatting is a good thing on CNN's Newsroom!*



On Friday morning, March 3, 2013, I spoke with Ashleigh Banfield of CNN's Newsroom program about my efforts squatting in Oakland, California. A debate ensues where Ashleigh Banfield criticized the concept of squatting and the legal process of adverse possession where a squatter can become the owner of a property legally. We were joined by California attorney Lisa Bloom who stated that squatting and adverse possession can provide a benefit to society by putting abandoned properties to beneficial use. Everyone realizes that squatting is good because of our solar panels. I also mentioned my old band Lesser of Two (http://lesseroftwo.bandcamp.com) as well as the non-profit I founded, Land Action (http://land-action.org). There is also video footage of Hannah Dobbz film, "Shelter, a Squatumentary" (http://propertyandresistance.wordpress.com/).


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 7, 2013)

Not the best public speaker but he makes a strong point. To be honest I never put much thought in the moral ramifications of squatting, didn't even know it was an issue for some people. thanks for posting!


----------



## Odin (May 7, 2013)

in the case of this guy the moral product is positive... the property was in effect abandoned... from what I surmise... so if there was no chance of it being reclaimed... and he improved it... plus added taxes each year to the community coffers... then end result positive... (If you believe paying those taxes will ... do good that is...) and that ditz on the left don't get it... but the lawyer in the interview was being politically correct... paraphrase "hell yea solar power... can I give you a bj you eco friendly squatter!?"

... im really not as vulgar in person as I seem... ladies.::eyepatch::


----------



## Frodo (May 8, 2013)

Odin said:


> in the case of this guy the moral product is positive... the property was in effect abandoned... from what I surmise... so if there was no chance of it being reclaimed... and he improved it... plus added taxes each year to the community coffers... then end result positive... (If you believe paying those taxes will ... do good that is...) and that ditz on the left don't get it... but the lawyer in the interview was being politically correct... paraphrase "hell yea solar power... can I give you a bj you eco friendly squatter!?"
> 
> ... im really not as vulgar in person as I seem... ladies.::eyepatch::


Its her job to be a mega bitch. I HAVE TO NITPICK YOUR LIFE DECISIONS BECAUSE I DONT THINK THIS STORY IS INTERESTING ENOUGH WITHOUT DOING THAT!


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 8, 2013)

"can't get around the fact you are taking something that doesn't belong to you".......right, like the settlers did when they first arrived in california a couple hundred years ago for the gold rush. like how this country was founded in the first place........lol thats what people don't want to admit.
and i never understood how humans could claim a piece of the earth as their own, when this planet's been in existence long before humans were even here. talk about taking something that doesn't belong to you...lol


----------



## dylann (May 30, 2013)

iamwhatiam said:


> "can't get around the fact you are taking something that doesn't belong to you".......right, like the settlers did when they first arrived in california a couple hundred years ago for the gold rush. like how this country was founded in the first place........lol thats what people don't want to admit.
> and i never understood how humans could claim a piece of the earth as their own, when this planet's been in existence long before humans were even here. talk about taking something that doesn't belong to you...lol


Thats the biggie. No one will admidt that because, that's what gives them their power, their suppiority. It's fucking ridiculous. What needs to be done is everyone just needs to take their power and their money and their houses. Take it all from them, because god knows they're not going to give it away themselves. They spent way to much time stealing it.


----------

